# Where would be a good neighborhood in San Fernando?



## zhaohongru (Jun 8, 2013)

My partner, I and our 4-year old will be moving to Philippines for a living this summer. My partner is a Filipina. Her family is from Pampanga, so we are thinking to settle in San Fernando. But I'm not so sure where would be a good neighborhood to live in for a single family. I'm a little worried about the mosquitoes, dengue fever, rabies, malaria stuff. I'm also worried what kind of school my 4-year old should attend? What kind of kids he will be playing with? Is he gonna forget English? We are from Toronto, Canada. I will be working in Hong Kong and my partner will start a small business with her brothers. Thanks a trillion here! I'm really worried for my son. Only hope this gonna be a good move...Jack


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Life In The Philippines*



zhaohongru said:


> My partner, I and our 4-year old will be moving to Philippines for a living this summer. My partner is a Filipina. Her family is from Pampanga, so we are thinking to settle in San Fernando. But I'm not so sure where would be a good neighborhood to live in for a single family. I'm a little worried about the mosquitoes, dengue fever, rabies, malaria stuff. I'm also worried what kind of school my 4-year old should attend? What kind of kids he will be playing with? Is he gonna forget English? We are from Toronto, Canada. I will be working in Hong Kong and my partner will start a small business with her brothers. Thanks a trillion here! I'm really worried for my son. Only hope this gonna be a good move...Jack


Hi Jack,

San Fernando is a pretty good place. Like anywhere there are good and bad areas.
Living/housing conditions determine the dengue danger. Screens on windows and doors and use of air-conditioning makes a world of difference.

Unless you have known your partner for one heck of a long time, I would not suggest leaving a child with her. Many possible dangers to put it quite mildly--- red flags up the ying-yang!
If you are not here all or most of the time your child will forget most "regular" English without any doubt.

Suggest you read as much as possible on this site and others on safety or the lack of it and make your decision accordingly.

Wish I could be more positive but I assume you are looking for the truth here.



Gene...


----------



## zhaohongru (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks alot, Gene. I'm planning to fly from Hong Kong to visit my son twice a month. I'm also a school teacher. Hopefully will spend most of the time reading. Another option could be living in Tagaytay, but my partner said that would be too far from the business. I don't see any international school in San Fernando. Are there any English speaking international schools in Tagaytay?
Jack


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

zhaohongru said:


> Thanks alot, Gene. I'm planning to fly from Hong Kong to visit my son twice a month. I'm also a school teacher. Hopefully will spend most of the time reading. Another option could be living in Tagaytay, but my partner said that would be too far from the business. I don't see any international school in San Fernando. Are there any English speaking international schools in Tagaytay?
> Jack


I don't know about the schools too much. That's a project to investigate when you're here. Tagaytay is South of Manila and yes, is at least 3 hours drive time from San Fernando. Nice place though and close to Taal Lake.
Ya know, another option for you might be to live here and teach English to students in Taiwan and Hong Kong using Skype online..


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

English is the main language in all schools in the Phils so dont worry about that.

Your wife will start a small business with her brothers. That business will cost you more then you will budget for because the Filipina does not understand how to run a business. It will fail..It will be cheaper just to support your asawa and child without her starting a family business. Trust me. 

If you are worried about Dengue, malaria, rabies then dont bother sending the child there. These deseases are a risk in all Asian countries including here in Australia. 

The reality is you should just worry about kidnappings, robberies and murder if you decide to live there ...cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

zhaohongru said:


> My partner, I and our 4-year old will be moving to Philippines for a living this summer. My partner is a Filipina. Her family is from Pampanga, so we are thinking to settle in San Fernando. But I'm not so sure where would be a good neighborhood to live in for a single family. I'm a little worried about the mosquitoes, dengue fever, rabies, malaria stuff. I'm also worried what kind of school my 4-year old should attend? What kind of kids he will be playing with? Is he gonna forget English? We are from Toronto, Canada. I will be working in Hong Kong and my partner will start a small business with her brothers. Thanks a trillion here! I'm really worried for my son. Only hope this gonna be a good move...Jack


Make sure to get all your shots updated and let the Doctor know that your going to live in the Philippines, I would definitely get the tetnis/whopping cough combo, Hepatits C shot, I think you need to get 3 of those of a period of time, I would start getting that, Typhoid shot.

I'm gonna agree with another poster here, he mentioned that the business with the wife and brothers will probably fail, I totally agree with him, reckless and thoughtless spending is out of control when the family works together, everybody wants to be the boss and nobody wants to work.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

*My experiences in San Fernando*

If you are canadian family in San Fernando I would recommend dressing "localized". People in San Fernando are NOT use to seeing foreigners around I was there I know for over a month but I enjoyed it especially at night but dont go out less your with your wife family. I would not recommend carrying any valuables out in public. 


As the others have said I would not recommend doing a full time business unless she has experience dealing in business and the attitude to make sure it succeeds. If she is in area where lot of competition families wont like it either since most make living from the sari sari businesses or anything they do to feed their mouths.


I would put your child in a private school there are some available. Teach english online to koreans and chinese. Dont go that far from your family. You need to keep an eye on the business so your money isnt being flushed.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

BTW I never got any vaccinations and I am alive. I did get eaten alive by mosquitos though.

Might need to buy alot repellent next time i come


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> BTW I never got any vaccinations and I am alive. I did get eaten alive by mosquitos though.
> 
> Might need to buy alot repellent next time i come


Same here. I've lived here now for 10 years and never did get any vaccinations. Although dengue fever and other things are a real concern, the biggest risk and once or twice a year cause of getting sick it getting hold of un-purified water or ice that is made from that water. Even a plate or glass that has untreated water on it can get ya good and sick for a few days. If no allergies to medications, use Ampicillin 500mg 3 times per day for 3 days. 
BBQ and other sauces with items from a local street vendor will get ya sick for the same reason.


----------



## brian_sharpe (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi. I am a Canadian doctor living in Saudi Arabia. Someone mentioned hepatitis C shots. There is no vaccine for hepatitis C. There are for hepatitis B (blood borne) and hepatitis A (oral-fecal route). Hepatitis A would be the most likely to contract in a third world country but hepatitis B ( and C) are more serious. I would get both Hepatitis A and B vaccines. A public health clinic (in Canada) would be the best place to go to get the best advice about what vaccines and precautions you need before moving to the Philippines (or anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Philippines is the 3'rd? Largest english speaking country in the world,my child is eurasian,born in the UK but half pinoy,after a year living in the philippines he had developed an american accent?Kids in the phils have better grammar than kids in the UK,i wouldnt worry about your child "forgetting" english,I have a few mates who teach english in Honkers,great city,enjoy your stay there.


----------

